# liquid calcium?



## nessanicolle (Jun 15, 2012)

would liquid calcium work the same as the powder? i can never find any calcium powder without d3 so i was thinking about the liquid.. has anyone tried it?


----------



## Dana C (Jun 15, 2012)

It is expensive and isn't any more effective than any better than other form of calcium carbonate. If you look in the supplement section of a super market or drug store you will find a variety of calcium supplements for humans. Read the label and if it says it is calcium carbonate, you are on the right track. Bones and egg shells are the best sources of calcium.
I, for one, save the shells when I feed my Tegus eggs or eggs for myself and cooking. After they dry, I grind them up in a coffee grinder and have very high quality calcium carbonate. I leave the shells unwashed with the membrane intact. If you don't have a coffee grinder, a blender works great as well.

My youngest Tegu is about 10 months old. A couple of times a week he and the other big lizards get a third of a chicken wing, raw and whole. I buy wings when they are on sale and dismember them at the joint. The tegus and my monitor LOVE them. They don't really need any more calcium for a couple of days after eating a wing section.


----------



## nessanicolle (Jun 15, 2012)

well i was just wondering if it would work as a supplement because im in a pickle with the calcium for my tegu, his twitching is getting worse, i got him to eat a fuzzy but im pretty sure thats still digesting. im just worried but the eggshell thing sounds like it would save money! of course money isn't something i would cut short when it comes to the health of my animals.


----------



## larissalurid (Jun 16, 2012)

I use liquid calcium, it works. Zoo Med also sells Repti Cal Calcium powder without d-3 

http://www.petazon.com/price/product/Repti-Calcium-without-D3-Reptile-Supplement-Size-3-oz.html


----------



## nessanicolle (Jun 16, 2012)

thanks!


----------



## Thelegendofcharlie (Jun 16, 2012)

Some liquid calciums cannot be metabolized just as some solid forms of calcium.
Its a gimmick.
You should try making your own as mentioned above, or making sure hes eating it in some of her foods. Also fuzzies arent a great source of calcium as their bones are still catrliginous. At ten months she should be able to eat a mouse.
As she is showing signs of deficiency/MDB please make sure she gets some soluble calcium and natural sunlight as this will help him utelize the calcium, and make sure his basking spot is up to prober temperature. He cant utilize what she cant digest.
Also if you do not have a UV meter you may want to conside changing your bulbs as their output may not be appropriate depending on luck and brand.
Lastly if you would rather supp the calcium, I recommend Zoo Med w/o D3 and its on eBay pretty cheap.
Hope Sybil starts feeling better, and keep us posted.


----------



## nessanicolle (Jun 16, 2012)

my tegu is only 4-5 months old and wouldn't be able to eat more than a fuzzy at the moment but its growing. i'm wondering if i could go to walmart and get a calcium supplement (calcium carbonate in tablet form) and crush it up and put it into his homemade meal?


----------



## larissalurid (Jun 16, 2012)

The egg shells one is easy, I tried that idea too and you get a ton of powder from even a few shells!


----------



## laurarfl (Jun 16, 2012)

Yes, you can use human calcium tablets. Using calcium with Vit D may be helpful with his twitching right now.


----------



## got10 (Jun 17, 2012)

when s/he gets bigger start to feed it chicken necks once or twice a week


----------



## nessanicolle (Jun 17, 2012)

I'll try that! I'm not sure where i'd get those but i'll look around.


----------

